
Ask HN: Best books to get a high-level overview of hard-tech fields? - rayalez
I&#x27;d like to get to know more about hard-tech fields like genetics, robotics, BCIs, nanotech, AI, synthetic biology, energy, space, etc. Basically everything that will shape the future in a significant way, even stuff like 3D printing and VR.<p>My goal is to develop the basic understanding, so I could find startup ideas by figuring out how to apply my own expertise to these fields. Also to be able to better predict where these technologies are going, maybe even be able to more intelligently invest in startups.<p>Of course learning about each of these fields takes decades, so I&#x27;m looking for something accessible to a layman.<p>Can you share some good resources that will help me out?
======
arandr0x
Of these I only know about genetics/biology. You need an undergrad level
textbook (I used Stryer's but you can usually get assigned textbooks from the
course pages for the intro courses of your desired field at the tier 1
university of your choice) to skim through and a research assistant position
in a related lab(volunteer is fine). The textbook will let you ask people
already in the field questions without sounding like you're a lost Ancient
Roman, and the assistant position will provide an environment in which people
are constantly telling you tidbits about the field that will eventually let
you read papers.

Once you can read and understand a paper and present it to your peers and they
recognize you as a peer, you "know enough" about the field to contribute to
it, and you don't actually need to pay for the degree to get there. But it
might take decades anyway.

I think same applies to AI except in AI the lab can be an industry lab and the
textbook can be 1st year calculus and linear algebra + a MOOC.

~~~
PascLeRasc
I've always heard Alberts' Molecular Biology of the Cell touted as the "bible
of low-level bio", can you weigh in on that?

~~~
arandr0x
We happened to use it in most of my classes. I was studying biochemistry, and
it's definitely more bio than chemistry, but it does have everything you'd
need. In North America it may be one of the most popular textbooks.

But you'll need to look for the books that are being used today because I was
in school 15 years ago, and a couple things have occurred since then. RNAi
wasn't big when I was in school for instance even though most of the labs knew
of it, CRISPR was not even on the horizon (although you can understand how it
works from a typical undergrad textbook).

------
bmogen
For BCIs: Layman/fantastical: Beyond Boundaries, Miguel Nicolelis

Best Overall: Brain-Computer Interfacing, RPN Rao

Solid Resource: Brain Computer Interfaces: Principles and Practice, Ed. John
Wolpaw

For state of the art work you have to read scientific journals. Most of the
(public) progress here is coming from academic labs.

------
bigmit37
I am interested in this as well. There is a course on Edx or courses regarding
synthetic biology.

